# Der "Beim-Nächsten-Konzert-Bin-Ich-Dabei"-Thread



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle da draussen!

Mein Thread bezieht sich auf die simple Frage danach, 
wen ihr denn unbedingt sobald es geht live sehen wollt,
weil ihr sonst keine Zeit hattet, zu jung wart, noch keine Fans gewesen seid usw. 

Ich fange gleich einmal an:

Band/Interpret: Dido
Grund warum erst jetzt: zu jung/noch kein Fan
Erklärung: Bei mir war es vor 2 Jahren so, dass ich totaler Dido-Fan geworden bin.
                Und als ich merkte welche Hits ich noch irgendwie von früher kannte wurde sie glatt
                meine Lieblingsmusikerin. Vorher kannte ich sie leider nicht, und war dadurch auch kein Fan, 
                auserdem ist ihr letzes Konzert auch eine Weile her.
                Sie wird 2010/11 auf Welttourne gehen, da sie ein 4. Studioalbum rausbringt, das werde ich
                mir nicht entgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also, wie siehts bei euch so aus? Irgendjemanden verpasst? Zu spät kennengelernt oder sonst irgendwas? 
Teilt es hier mit =)


Mfg Goim


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre zu gerne mal an einem Michael Jackson Konzert gewesen. Aber als er noch wirklich gut war, war ich noch zu jung.


----------



## Alion (26. Oktober 2009)

Rammstein - Habe für die letzte Tour keine Tickets mehr bekommen, dafür sehe ich sie in 3 Wochen in Basel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

In Flames (in München am 8. Dez.) vll wenn ich den Arsch hochkriege aber allein will ich irgendwie da auh nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder im Nov.
auf ein Alice Cooper Konzi das wär auch richtig geil :>

vll im Dezember noch auf Sensation White (und dazu gibts demänchst einen Thread)


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Die apokalyptischen Reiter, sobald ich 16+ bin^^
Ich fahr seit 4 Monaten voll auf die ab, aber auf einem Metal-konzert werd ich mich mit 13 wohl nich blicken lasssen xP

Evanescence, auch sobald ich aelter bin. Mein Herz schlaegt bei ihren liedern schon seit Jahren hoeher^^

Dafuer waer ich bereit den Halben sommer Ferienjobs zu erledigen (=


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

wir hatten vor kurzem aufm paganfest nen 14jährigen dabei :/

also dragon ^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

ausserdem darf ich noch nichmal ferienjobs annehmen )=


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ausserdem darf ich noch nichmal ferienjobs annehmen )=


hast du verwandte die einen laden oder irgendein geschäft haben?

Nachbarn denen du den rasen mähen kannst?


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Nope >.< Keine verwandte in Oesterreich und in unsrem Wohunmfeld keine Haeuser mit Garten^^ Naja, geduld ist eine tugend und so... *grummel*


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nope >.< Keine verwandte in Oesterreich und in unsrem Wohunmfeld keine Haeuser mit Garten^^ Naja, geduld ist eine tugend und so... *grummel*


Hunde zum gassi gehn, alten frauen tüten schlepen (nicht die die man rauchen kann), in der Schule beim Pausenverkauf helfen (also bei uns konnten das immer 2 amchen und die wurden dann bezahlt dabei kannst du dann auch glich noch was abzweigen und außerhabl der verkaufszeiten zu eigenen Preisen weiterverkaufen mit abzweigen meine ich nicht klauen sondern einfach günstig einkaufen)


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

beim nächsten ärzte konzert....
hatte beim letzten eine karte zum geburtstag bekommen (das konzert war 3 tage danach)
und was passiert.. ich breche mir den fuß... mit nem gebrochenen fuß auf ein ärzte konzert zu gehen wäre eine doofe idee gewesen also karte verkaufen...
man war ich angepisst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

ich würd nächstes jahr gerne wacken gehen x) oder summerbrezze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir würde auch schon ein einfaches konzert von amon amarth,cannibal coprse oder ensiferum reichen die  hauptsache ist das ich mal aufm konzert/festival war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ artherk
mein beileid :/ das ist echt mies...


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

tja lachmann dann fahr halt hin!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

würd ich auch gern aber ich brauch dafür das geld,meine mutter muß mir das erlauben (grmml...)und ich muß n paar leute finden mit denen ich da hingeh
und son ticket kostet doch glaub ich 120 € ca :/ und man muß ersrmal eins kriegen^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

jep... wacken steht auf meiner to-do liste...in 5 Jahren^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

ich würd gern nächstes jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mhh nächstes jahr bin ich 16.... müßte eigentlich passen...oder? gibts da ne altersbegrenzung bei wacken?


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh da erst hin wenn ich mich legal umsaufen kann, ausserdem muesste ich da auch noch ziemlich weit fahren^^


----------



## SicVenom (26. Oktober 2009)

Also diese Woche Sonntag fahr ich erstmal zur Beastfest European Tour mit CALIBAN, SUICIDE SILENCE, MAROON, EMMURE, AFTER THE BURIAL, kannte die meisten vor 1 jahr noch nicht und Suicide hatte Summerbreeze dieses jahr abgesagt...
Im Dezember dann mit einer Freundin zu Paramore und im Januar evtl. zu Enter Shikari. beide bands habe ich bei RaR knapp verpasst. ziemlich deprimierend wenn man auf dem Festival ist, aber Bands verpasst die sehr selten nach Deutschland kommen...
Nächstes Jahr werde ich auf jeden Fall Wacken fahren, hab dieses Jahr total verplant eine Karte zu kaufen und wurde mit einem geilen Lineup bestraft xD


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

Altersbegrenzung in dem sinne glaub ich keine du müsstest halt vll. Begleitung mitbringen der für dich den Vormund o.Ä. übernimmt.
Tickets haben dieses Jahr 137€ gekostet aber 2 wochen davor kriegst du im forum die dinger für 50 euro oder sogar noch billiger und direkt in wcken geistern ach gerne mal leute mit ticekts rum die verkaufen die für 10 euro
das mit dem legal umsaufen ist scheißegal weil da eh keienr darauf achtet aber finger weg von den drogen wir haben da typen rumlaufen sehn die müssten sich acid oder sowas reingepfiffen ahben das war übel die konnten nicht mehr stehn, sprechen oder sonst was tun :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> Altersbegrenzung in dem sinne glaub ich keine du müsstest halt vll. Begleitung mitbringen der für dich den Vormund o.Ä. übernimmt.
> Tickets haben dieses Jahr 137€ gekostet aber 2 wochen davor kriegst du im forum die dinger für 50 euro oder sogar noch billiger und direkt in wcken geistern ach gerne mal leute mit ticekts rum die verkaufen die für 10 euro
> das mit dem legal umsaufen ist scheißegal weil da eh keienr darauf achtet aber finger weg von den drogen wir haben da typen rumlaufen sehn die müssten sich acid oder sowas reingepfiffen ahben das war übel die konnten nicht mehr stehn, sprechen oder sonst was tun :/



drogen lutschen eier das brauch ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das mit dem umsaufen muß auch nicht sein da ich bei meinem ersten mal wacken viel mitkriegen will und nicht blöd in der ecke rumliegen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur das mit dem vormund ist doof....reicht es wenn ich mit nem über 18 jährigen dahin gehe oder muß es ein elternteil seien?


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> drogen lutschen eier das brauch ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich war auch auf wacken die meiste zeit nüchtern *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gruß an den User K0l0ss XD

ähm da kann ich dir jetzt nichts genaues dazu sagen aber letztes jahr hat n freund von mri der ist noch unter 18 einfach einen Freund der schon 18 war als Vormund angegeben aber um sicher zu gehn würd cih einfach mal ne mail an die Festivalleitung schreiben die beantworten sowas gern :>


----------



## Klunker (26. Oktober 2009)

nickelback, sind nächstes jahr in hamburg, wären die tickets nur nicht so arsch teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Saufen war nich ernst gemeint, ich mag kein Bier, und wein werden die dort wohl kaum anbieten^^
Aber eine Begleitperson suchen waer mir zu viel aufwand^^ Da wart ich noch bis 18


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> ich war auch auf wacken die meiste zeit nüchtern *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




okidoki danke für die info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2009)

19.11. Billy Talent. Hurray!
Am 4.12. kommt Slayer, mal schaun ob da wer mit geht... :>
Ende Dezember, glaub am 29. ist wieder Subway to Sally da. Wie jedes Jahr nach Weihnachten. Blut Blut...


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *und wein werden die dort wohl kaum anbieten^^[/*quote]
> 
> VERARSCHEN???????
> 
> da gibts honigwein literweise was glaubst du was wir die ganze zeit getrunken haben???


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2009)

MET MET MET! :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

das erinnert mich jetzt komischweise an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2009)

Eher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

HEy, ich freu mich richtig das mal mein Thread angeschlagen hat =)

Aber bitte beachtet das der Thread nicht dafür gedacht ist, aufzuzählen, welche Konzerte ihr diesmal besucht,
sondern eher welche ihr aus Schicksalsgründen (Beinbruch, Alter etc) nochnicht Besuchen konntet oder sonstiges.
Und wenns dochne Liste wird, wäre etwas mehr als Aufzählen ganz nett^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

da fällt mir doch grad nochwas ein...
vor ca 2 monaten war in duisburg,in der turbinenalle,nen konzert von cannibal corpse,six feet under,dying fetus,usw....
ein freund von mir hatte mich gefragt ob ich mitwill,da hab ich natürlich zugesagt,aber irgendwie hat das dann mit der planung bei ihm nicht hingehauen und es ging nicht <_<
war ganz schön doof :<


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> VERARSCHEN???????
> 
> da gibts honigwein literweise was glaubst du was wir die ganze zeit getrunken haben???


Mit wein meint ich wein.
Aber met ist auch jut. Sehr sehr jut sogar.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

Met ist Wein, ernsthaft jetzt!

das ist wein


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

dann halt genauer, rotwein^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dann halt genauer, rotwein^^



Ein 13-Jähriger Rotweinliebhaber,... hachja^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs zu Silvestergetrunken,dastunalle *Nach ausreden such*
Oder genauer gesagt: Die letzten paar Silvester+Geburtstagsfeiern.

Und mit meinen Wieseligen Qieselkraeften wiesle ichsel nuniesel umheriesel damitsel ihrisel dasisel ganzisel mitsel demisel rotweiniesel vergestieselt.
Da kommtieselt sichisel dochisel jemandiesel aus diesel peinlichisel Situarioniesel.
Angsblasisel Vanishisel und Ruhesteinwiesel.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

ein kerl der rotwein mag *auf den bodenleg und rumroll* GNAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil trinke garkeinen Alk.

Btt wenn ich bitten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Das letzte, bevor ich zum Thema zurrueckkomme: Ich bin kein Alkoholiker, wirklich^^ Ausser zu Feiertagen hab ich nie getrunken, und nur jeweils 1 glas^^ 
Wollte das jz nicht so stehen lassen ^-^


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2009)

Übern gut gekühltes dunkles Bier geht eh nix. Schwarzer Steiger, Köstritzer, Böhmisch Brauhaus... in den dunklen könnt ich baden... :X


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Übern gut gekühltes dunkles Bier geht eh nix. Schwarzer Steiger, Köstritzer, Böhmisch Brauhaus... in den dunklen könnt ich baden... :X


 *Navi* "Sie haben das Thema verfehlt, bitte wenden"
(Auserdem ist ein Großteil der Buffed-User Minderjährig, da ist Alkohol eher kein Theme *Mod Spiel*)


Off-Topic-Grenz>------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## skyline930 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich will unbedingt, unbedingt, unbedingt auf ein Rammstein-Konzert! Unbedingt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da fällt mir doch grad nochwas ein...
> vor ca 2 monaten war in duisburg,in der turbinenalle,nen konzert von cannibal corpse,six feet under,dying fetus,usw....
> ein freund von mir hatte mich gefragt ob ich mitwill,da hab ich natürlich zugesagt,aber irgendwie hat das dann mit der planung bei ihm nicht hingehauen und es ging nicht <_<
> war ganz schön doof :<



Die Story kenn ich doch irgendwo her.. 
Bloß das wir es zu 4 (!) Leuten einfach vergessen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein nächstes wird wohl Eisregen <3


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt, unbedingt, unbedingt auf ein Rammstein-Konzert! Unbedingt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_xD Ich hab Karten fur das nexte Rammstein Konzert xD am 4.12 ^^ freuhe mic schon riesig^^_


----------



## Brainfreeze (30. Oktober 2009)

Dragonforce 31.10.09 (Morgen! =D)
Bring me the horizon 17.11.09
In flames 23.11.09

Hat schon wer was davon live gesehen und kann mir sagen ob die auch dann gut sind? ^^


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_WTF nein!!! Dragenforce in Luxemburg und gibt keine ticket´s mehr!!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WISSSOOOOO!!!

edit: doppel nein!!!!




			Heure:
20:00 &#8211; 23:00
Prix:
18 / 22 Euro
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


das is geschenkt fur 18 euro wiso hasst die welt mich_


----------



## Brainfreeze (30. Oktober 2009)

Klar gibt es noch Tickets, war noch grade eben mit einer Freundin eines kaufen, in Esch im City Tourist Office oder so, sind sogar noch massig Plätze frei wie ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Mir sagt die Seite es gibt keine mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dragenforce is auch etwas das denk ich nich jedem gefahlt 

Den Internet Hasst mech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Brainfreeze (30. Oktober 2009)

Also mir sagt die Seite es gibt noch welche, mh.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Will Dragenforce  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Dragonforce <3


----------



## Kyragan (30. Oktober 2009)

Will euch nicht enttäuschen, aber was ich an Live-Videomaterial von denen bisher gesehen hab sah sehr starr aus. Irgendwie nich so der Knaller. Ich hoffe für euch, dass das ne Ausnahme war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Flames: Schon live gesehn, damals auf der Come Clarity Tour zusammen mit Sepultura. Lohnt in jedem Fall zu 100%!


----------



## Manowar (30. Oktober 2009)

Sepultura ist für mich leider gestorben, seitdem Max weg ist :/


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Manowar schone neue Sig ^^ machst die selbe roder wie_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

die sig ist genial xD

gott würde ich gern mal auf nen korpiklaani konzert <_<


----------



## Manowar (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott würde ich gern mal auf nen korpiklaani konzert <_<



Was findest du so gut an Humpa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh Gott ne..bin viel zu faul, um mir sowas selber zu machen..
(Edit: *hust*..ich meine die Signatur)


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Was findest du so gut an Humpa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alles?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die machen einfach gute stimmung und in 90% der lieder gehts um party,bier,kämpfen und allgmein alkohol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2009)

ich werde am 22.11 am amon amarth konzi sein in zürich und am wacken nächstes jahr^^ für beides schon karten gekauft^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich werde am 22.11 am amon amarth konzi sein in zürich und am wacken nächstes jahr^^ für beides schon karten gekauft^^



*dich beneid*


----------



## m1chel (1. November 2009)

das nächste konzert wird am 26.12 in Hamburg, das Darkness over X-mas sein, würde aber davor gerne noch zu Bring me the horizon, August burns red und A day to Remember am 13.11 auch in hamurg gehen


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

In Flames am 23.November in Luxemburg-Stadt im atelier. Hab schon zwei Karten ergattert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (2. November 2009)

Da werd ich auch da sein. ^^

Ahja, Dragonforce war ganz geil, hoffentlich gibts bald wieder eine Tour.

Und wen ich sonst noch gerne sehen würde:
Metallica, Evergreen Terrace, Amon Amarth und Disturbed.


----------



## Thoor (2. November 2009)

Für Wacken brauchst du unter 16 ne Unterschrift von deinem Vormund, ist bei praktisch allen Openairs so....

Ich wär echt zu gerne an ein Böhse Onkelz Konzert gegangen, das muss Hammer gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Begeistert bin ich immer noch vom Metallica Konzert (hat ja nur 150 Euronen gekostet pro Ticket n_n) 

Next Year kommt sicher Wacken und Greenfield Openairs ganz oben auf die Liste :O

/e männliche Rotweinliebhaber tragen im Sommer Karo Hemden mit Schal und fahren nen weissen, tiefergelegten 2er Golf mit Kotflügelverbreiterung *klische* !


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Da werd ich auch da sein. ^^
> 
> Ahja, Dragonforce war ganz geil, hoffentlich gibts bald wieder eine Tour.
> 
> ...



Auja, bei Dragonforce am Samstag wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen, hab aber keine Karten mehr ergattert. 

Schön auch hier mal Luxemburger anzutreffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Für Wacken brauchst du unter 16 ne Unterschrift von deinem Vormund, ist bei praktisch allen Openairs so....



mhhkay bis nächstes wacken bin ich 16 ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhhkay bis nächstes wacken bin ich 16 ^^


kewl noch einer mehr fürs buffed treffen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

beim buffed treffen bin ich dabei ^^ 
wenn ich kann.... 
ach das geht schon <:


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. November 2009)

sehe meine sig^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da will ich hin größtes hinderniss ist der ticketkauf weil ich kein tschechisch kann :/


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

ich würd gern aufs nächste Creed Konzi gehn wenn sie wieder nach Deutschland kommen jetzt mit dem neuen Album machen se vll mal ne tour :/


----------



## Manowar (11. November 2009)

Freitag Eisregen in Oberhausen :>


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Jiha noch 3 Wochen dan Rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Azure_kite (13. November 2009)

Am 23.11.09 Rammstein in München, freu mich schon voll drauf und evtl wenns geht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2009)

Auja
Kreator würd ich auch gern mal wieder sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (13. November 2009)

21.11 Soil Konzert.
In Augsburg, in der Kantine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (14. November 2009)

Ich hatte mal wieder unglaublich viel Spaß bei Eisregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich tausende von Macken und Schürfungen an meinem Rücken habe, wobei ich keine Ahnung habe,woher die kommen sollen O_o


----------



## K0l0ss (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweiter Weihnachtsfeiertag. 26.12. in Köln. Ich bin dabei!



Und am 4.Februar...endlich....Dropkich Murphys...endlich...


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

holy shit O_o da wär ich gern :/


----------



## K0l0ss (15. November 2009)

Doppelpost, sry


Endlich Equilibrium live.


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
RRRRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
DOH DOH DOH DOH 
WIll AUCH! 
*Facerolling* *KOpf-> Tisch* *Vom Therapeuten abgeholt werd*


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Am 29.12. sind Subway to Sally wieder hier mit der üblichen Weihnachtstour... glaub ich hol mir wieder meine jährliche Packung Subway ab, nach dem ich das Open Air im Sommer verpasst hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blut, Blut... :>


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2009)

Na ja passt hier nicht ganz so rein, aber ich würd z.B. nie an n Hatebreedkonzert gehen, die Typen sind mir einfach zu krank.... aber die Musik find ich endgeil :O


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Glaub ich nehm am 4.12. doch noch Slayer mit... :/


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Paganfest 2010 so wies imho aussieht

in München ists zwar dieses mal keine extended show aber hey man kann nicht alles haben

Eluveitie und Finntroll rocken auch so \m/

http://www2.paganfest.eu/index2.php


----------



## Teal (8. Dezember 2009)

Mein nächstes Konzert ist wohl Corvus Corax am 17.12.2009 im Hirsch/Nürnberg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

die werd ich live in wackön sehn


----------



## Manowar (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei solchen Bands würde ich aber die einzelnen Auftritte eher besuchen, als ne Band in Wacken zu sehen.
Bei den eigenen Auftritten haben sie ja ne schöne Bühnenshow etc pp
In Wacken haben sie ne Stunde Zeit und rattern ihr Programm ab.
Weil Corvus corax spielt ja mit Feuer rum etc denke ich mal.

Die einzigen (die ich gesehen hatte) die ne Bühnenshow in Wacken hatten waren
Running Wild (weils der letzte live Auftritt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und GWAR, wobei GWAR eigentlich nur aus Show besteht *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

Gwar sind einfach insgesamt grottig sry aber da guckt man sihc doch nur die show an um sagen zu können.

"Was fürn scheiß war das grad?"


----------



## Manowar (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs geliebt :>


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2009)

Neben der Schrei!nachten-Tour steht nun noch an:

15.12.09 J.B.O. in Köln
04.02.10 Dropkick Murphys in Düsseldorf

Karten sind heute gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

ich seh schon s nächste mal in wacken muss ich dich schlagen vor lauter neid :O


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich seh schon s nächste mal in wacken muss ich dich schlagen vor lauter neid :O



Jaja...der LoD...neidisch? Hm...Reiter...sehr schön...und Paganfest werde ich glaube auch gehen. Aber bei mir in der Nähe sind Equilibrium und Alestorm noch mit dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

ich werde dich in scheiben schneiden mein lieber freund und kupferstecher :/


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd eine Schweigeminute auf den jeweiligen Konzerten für dich einlegen mein lieber LoD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Dezember 2009)

ich bitte darum


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Soil, hab ich genug oft verpasst.


----------



## Alion (21. Dezember 2009)

2010 wird bei mir ein Gradnioses Jahr was Konzerte betrifft.
Folgende Bands werde ich live sehen:
http://sz.sonispherefestivals.com/
Metallica
Slayerl
Megadeath
Anthrax
Heaven and Hell
Motörhead

http://wacken.com/
Iron Maiden
Slayer (nochmals)
Arch Enemy
Alice Cooper
Cannibal Corpse

Und in Zürich im Hallenstadion: Kiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Dezember 2009)

Yeha letzte Woche nen Ticket für ACDC in Hannover gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2009)

sebastian hämer demnächst in berlin.

werd die karten verschenken und werd wohl mitmüssen ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Am 19.Januar gibt es ein Mayhem Konzert in Berlin,ist noch wer dabei?^^


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2009)

18.6.2010 Metallica and co live in concert @St. Gallen 

Slayer
Antharx
Megadeath

AND MANY MORE

WRAAAAAAAAAAWR


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2009)

Nächsten Dienstag: Subway to Sally. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Dezember 2009)

sehe sig , man bin ich gespannt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

ich geh am 3.12 zum paganfest in bochum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu*


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich geh am 3.12 zum paganfest in bochum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich so wie es aussieht auch.


----------



## Qonix (6. Januar 2010)

AC DC kommen wieder in die Schweiz. Wäre schon nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xiaoJ (7. Januar 2010)

Bei der nächsten Tour zum neuen Album der Subways bin ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2010)

Als ich das letzte mal zu Subway to Sally fahren wollte hatte ich 20km vor Stuttgart auf der Autobahn nen Totalschaden.
Am 30.01 gehe ich nach Offenbach um endlich mal meine Lieblingsband live zu sehen: Dropkick Murphys! Hatte noch nie die Gelegenhiet dazu, weil immer was dazwischen kam. Diesemal wäre es eigentlich auch so, aber mir ist es dieses mal egal. Ich will nimmer warten.

I'm Shipping Up To Offenbach!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

YOhooo yo ich bin fresh D.. ne halt cih bin der Lordie und ich werds paganfest am 26.2. in München ordendlich rocken \m/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Januar 2010)

Nächste Woche geht es dann endlich nach Düsseldorf zu den Dropkick Murphys. Am 12.3. dann Bochum...Paganfest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

du sack hast die extended show  :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Ratm muss einfach nochmal nach Deutschlandk ommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Oder wenigstens Seether, wenn einer mitgeht sonst net. Bei Ratm würde einer garantiert mitgehen.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du sack hast die extended show  :<



Hab gerade mal gesehen, dass ich ein falsches Datum angegeben hatte. Aber ja, ich hab eine Extended Show. Ich mag ich auch LoD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal gesehen, dass ich ein falsches Datum angegeben hatte. Aber ja, ich hab eine Extended Show. Ich mag ich auch LoD.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab sie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

habt ihr noch ne karte übrig ich will zu euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bleib auch nüchtern und fahr euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> habt ihr noch ne karte übrig ich will zu euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn kumpel die 31,50€ nicht auftreibt kann ich dich gerne mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gegen die 31,50€ natürlich


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte folgenden Konzertbesuch anmelden:

http://www.eventim.de/cgi-bin/lamb-of-god-special-guests-job-for-a-cowboy-august-burns-red-tickets-berlin.html?affiliate=TUG&doc=artistPages/tickets&fun=artist&action=tickets&key=346588%24751816&jumpIn=yTix&kuid=2368&from=erdetaila

Tickets bestellt, ich bin dabei, fuck yes!


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> habt ihr noch ne karte übrig ich will zu euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warte wo wohnst du noch gleich? Warte wo ist die Show?


Hm...ein bissl weit, oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

s wärs wert >.<


----------



## aisteh (27. Januar 2010)

6.3.10 Asphyx (+Desaster), Turock, Essen
1.4.10 Opeth, Lichtburg, Essen


----------



## Matress (23. Februar 2010)

The Prodigy würde ich wie'n dreckiger Groupie hinterher fahren / fliegen, wenn ich ein Groupie wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paramore und Rise Against stehen bei mir aber im Augenblick der Spitze.


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

Am 14. Juni auf jeden Fall Bullet for my Valentine Konzert im TEC Hohenems!

Grund: noch kein Fan/ wann wieder die Gelegenheit kommt, dass sie "direkt vor der Haustüre" spielen ist momentan nicht absehbar/
"nur" 28 Öcken für die Karte

Vor kurzem auf LastFM gesehen, dass sie in der nähe spielen, gestern noch ein paar Leute "überredet", heute schonmal am 15. frei nehmen und Karten reservieren, nächste Woche Karten abholen gehen \m/, wie ich mich jetzt schon freue *g*.


----------



## -ZayL- (24. Februar 2010)

Sonata Arctica, sofern sie dieses Jahr wieder in Deutschland auf Tour gehen. Ansonsten im April wenn nichts dazwischen kommt in Dortmund zu Kamelot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Februar 2010)

nurnoch 16 tage!!!11!!11!
dann ist,endlich, das paganfest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juni 2010)

bin am 18.9 beim heidenfest in bochum dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Juni 2010)

siehe meine sigantur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hurricane FTW


----------



## 2boon4you (5. Juni 2010)

Rammstein
Hatebreed
Slayer
Amon Amarth
The Prodigy
Deichkind
Killswitch engage

und alle seh ich in 6 tagen am Nova Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dizol (13. Juni 2010)

Sébastien Léger
Dubfire
Eric Prydz
Swedish House Mafia (Axwell, Sebastian Ingrosso, Steve Angello)
John Dahlbäck


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Nächsten Donnerstag seh ich Hatebreed, das wird der Hammer.
Dann noch Anfang Oktober zum zweiten mal Korn - ebenfalls Hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (14. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nächsten Donnerstag seh ich Hatebreed, das wird der Hammer.
> Dann noch Anfang Oktober zum zweiten mal Korn - ebenfalls Hammer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die kommen am FR nach Mannheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall Ratm oder/und Disturbed...kommt mal nach Mannheim. :<
Meine schwedischen Death Metal Bands werden sich wohl niemals nach Deutschland verirren...


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn Disturbed mit dem neuen Album auf Tour gehen würde ich mir die auch ein drittes Mal nicht entgehen lassen.

Devil Side 2010 bin ich dabei.

Im Herbst stehen dann Sabaton, Limp Bizkit und die Red Hot Chilli Pipers an.


----------



## aisteh (16. Juni 2010)

Sicher bis jetzt im November Airbourne, Kreator, Exodus und Death Angel. Eventuell noch Devil Side für lau, bis auf Airbourne interessiert mich da aber nicht viel.


----------



## Bibl88k (17. Juni 2010)

F.R. geht auf Tour. Da hab ich ewig drauf gewartet und im September ist er auch in FFM. Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Juni 2010)

So, Hatebreed war ... Krieg.^^
Ich dachte ja schon, dass Heaven Shall Burn heftig wäre, aber ein Hardcore Konzert ist nochmal ne Ecke böser.
Ich Depp stand natürlich erste Reihe, hab mir ne Rippe geprellt, Zentimeter am Drum Stick vorbei gegriffen *heul* aber dafür ein Plek von Wayne (Gitarrist) abgegriffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (18. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> So, Hatebreed war ... Krieg.^^
> Ich dachte ja schon, dass Heaven Shall Burn heftig wäre, aber ein Hardcore Konzert ist nochmal ne Ecke böser.
> Ich Depp stand natürlich erste Reihe, hab mir ne Rippe geprellt, Zentimeter am Drum Stick vorbei gegriffen *heul* aber dafür ein Plek von Wayne (Gitarrist) abgegriffen.
> 
> ...


Jap Hatebreed live ist wirklich Krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nen drumstick *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

Wacken 2010 ! ICH KOMME! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (29. Juni 2010)

Unheilig im Oktober sind eigentlich schon fast ein muss, darf ich mir nicht entgehen lassen und Subway kommt hoffentlich heuer wieder nach Lindau im Dezember 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juni 2010)

1. November Linkin Park in Zürich

Ticket liegt schon neben mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2010)

Würd gern noch mal auf n Grönemeyer-Konzert, hab vor zwei Jahren ne Karte geschenkt bekommen, war super, will ich nochmal sehn.
Auch wenn's albern klingt, sollten die No Angels nächstes Jahr noch ne Tour machen, werd ich die auch wieder besuchen (alte Zeiten aufleben lassen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Würd gern mal auf ein P!nk-Konzert, wobei mir 55 Euro zu teuer sind und beim letzten Sanitätsdienst keine Plätze mehr frei waren.
Rock am Ring will ich mir einfach irgendwann mal geben, aus Prinzip, Bushido mit Tomaten bewerfen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjoah, soweit erstmal zu dem Thema. Wenn mir noch was einfällt, schreib ich's ^^


----------



## Ol@f (30. Juni 2010)

Summerjam 2010!!  Und wenn sichs anbietet gern nochmal ein Stone Sour Konzert.


----------



## Kerbe (30. Juni 2010)

Bin demnächst auf der Nature one 4tage lang und am 16.12 bin ich auf dem Unheilig konzert


----------



## Breakyou (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn alles klappt beim http://metallergrillen.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

10. August, Streetlight Manifesto Gig im Magnet-Club, <3


----------



## 2boon4you (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn es wieder ein Wolfchant, Minas Morgul, Varg oder Riger Konzert in der nähe von Wien gibt bin ich auf jedenfall dabei :x


----------



## Mathess (5. Januar 2011)

Mensch, was wird das eine Freude wenn ich wieder auf einem Rise Against Konzert bin. Hab noch zwei Tickets erhaschen können für Berlin. Beim letzten Konzert hab ich meine Freundin kennen gelernt 

So ein Glück muss man haben


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Januar 2011)

System Of A Down 
Fahre extra wegen System nach Rock am Ring


----------



## Dabears (6. Januar 2011)

Rock am Ring 2011! mit SoaD D


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Januar 2011)

22.1.2011 40 Jahre Grobschnitt in Hagen
16.4.2011 Dropkick Murphys in Bielefeld
W:O:A 2011 bin ich natürlich auch wieder am Start


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Knorkator!(in Würzburg)


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2011)

Diesen Sonntag Orden Ogan, In Legend und Van Canto in Ludwigsburg


----------



## Rayon (7. Januar 2011)

Blink 182 in Essen \o/


----------



## Ihateyou (9. Januar 2011)

Kanye West!
Topalbum 2010, da will ich mir den Herrn unbedingt mal live geben!


----------



## yves1993 (14. Januar 2011)

Mh dieses Jahr wirds Nice.

03.02.2011 --> Kataklysm in Saarbrücken mit EQUILIBRIUM und LotD

12.05.2011 --> Children of Bodom \m/

21.06.2011 --> Rob Zombie <3

uuund...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*/AWESOME**!!!*


----------



## Olliruh (14. Januar 2011)

Sum 41 Konzert 
Blink 182 Konzert 
beides im Sommer :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2011)

Rock Hard (Noch nicht 100% sicher)
Metalfest (Auch noch nicht 100% sicher)
Wacken
Turock Open Air


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Januar 2011)

Lachmann...lässt du dich dieses Jahr aufem Paganfest blicken?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2011)

Sieht bis jetzt noch nicht so aus, würde aber wenn in Oberhausen sein :O


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Januar 2011)

Jo. 2 Kumpels und ich überlegen auch noch. Line-Up gefällt uns eigentlich ganz gut. Und wenn dann natürlich Oberhausen. Extended und so


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2011)

_Ich bin dieses Jahr so was von beschaftigt mit dne Konzerten xD

Aber Deine Lakein werd ich eventuel doch nicht sehen.....bin da bei Schatzi*sad*

12.2 Deine Lakein
4.3 The Sisters of Mercy
29.4 Kamelot
17.6 Ozzy Osbourne
21.6 Rob Zombie
26.6 ROck-a-Field 2011
4.11 Within Temptation_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2011)

Ich sag dir Bescheid,K0l0ss wenn ich mich entscheide doch auch noch dahin zu gehen  Das Lineup ist schon ok, aber bis auf Korpiklaani hab ich da schon alles was mich interessiert Live gesehen


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Within Temptation_



Dito, allerdings am Termin danach in Stuttgart 

Ansonsten im März noch Sonata Arctica am 4. März in Memmingen


----------



## Haxxler (30. März 2011)

Rock in Concert Lichtenfels

17.06.11

Motörhead
Alice Cooper
Broilers
Danko Jones
Misifts
D-A-D
The Bones
9mm Assi Rock n Roll
Andy Brings
Guns of Moropolis

18.06.11

In Extremo
Subway to Sally
Sabaton
Apokalyptische Reiter
Ensiferum
Fiddler's Green
Van Canto
Suidakra
Varg
Wolfchant


Werde mir aber wohl nur den Freitag geben, wegen Motörhead und Alice Cooper. Naja mal schauen.


----------



## Edou (31. März 2011)

23.4.2011 - Rhein Neckar Metal Festival IV 

Bands aus der Region. Hauptsächlich gehe ich wegen Sceptor, ist die Band eines Lehrers, hin. <3

Und dann gehts Höchstwahrscheinlich noch Richtung Balingen, Bang your Head!

Helloween, Accept...<3 So sind auch noch ein paar andere gute Bands dabei. Stormwarrior, Crimson Glory usw.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

*Threadausgrab* 

Also ich war in diesem Jahr schon so bei einigen Konzerten, was jetzt noch kommt:

- 30 Seconds to Mars (in einer Woche!!!)
- Enter Shikari 
- Casper
- Antidote Tour (A Day to Remember, August Burns Red, The Ghost Inside und Living with Lions)
- Madina Lake (evtl.)
- Artery Foundation Tour (Miss May I, Chelsea Grin, Abandon All Ships und Chunk! No Captain Chunk)
- His Statue Falls

Bis auf 30STM alles recht billig, da auch eher unbekannt. Ist mir sowieso lieber, vielleicht kann man dann ein wenig mit den Künstlern schnacken.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> - His Statue Falls
> 
> Bis auf 30STM alles recht billig, da auch eher unbekannt. Ist mir sowieso lieber, vielleicht kann man dann ein wenig mit den Künstlern schnacken.



His Satue Falls habe ich vor 2 Wochen beim Rodarock gesehen, die gehen gut ab  aber ich würde Enter Shikari auch nicht unbedingt als unbekannt bezeichnen


----------



## Rayon (6. September 2011)

04.12.2011 - Rammstein


----------



## Haxxler (7. September 2011)

27.11.2011 - Motörhead in Stuttgart


----------



## NexxLoL (8. September 2011)

28.01.2012

Asking Alexandria  sonst ist erst mal nichts geplant, bis auf diverse kleine Festivals


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> 28.01.2012
> 
> Asking Alexandria  sonst ist erst mal nichts geplant, bis auf diverse kleine Festivals



Die seh ich ein Tag später. 

Bei mir sind noch Blessthefall (nur 13 anstatt 20 €  ) und Carpark North dazu gekommen. Das wars dann aber auch für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. September 2011)

14.10 - Knochenfabrik, Pestpocken, Kotzreiz und Stattmatrazen in Augsburg.


----------



## NexxLoL (8. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die seh ich ein Tag später.
> 
> Bei mir sind noch Blessthefall (nur 13 anstatt 20 €  ) und Carpark North dazu gekommen. Das wars dann aber auch für dieses Jahr.



Gefällt mir  Blessthefall gebe ich mir diesen Monat vielleicht auch noch   die spielen am 30. in Köln


----------



## NexxLoL (28. September 2011)

jap, steht fest  Freitag seh ich dann Blessthefall, Pierce the veil und Motionless in white  freu mich schon


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> jap, steht fest  Freitag seh ich dann Blessthefall, Pierce the veil und Motionless in white  freu mich schon



Pierce the Veil und Blessthefall sind der Hammer, bei Motionless in White weiß ich noch net... aber mal schauen. Viel Spaß jedenfalls, ich bin Sonntag dran


----------



## NexxLoL (28. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Pierce the Veil und Blessthefall sind der Hammer, bei Motionless in White weiß ich noch net... aber mal schauen. Viel Spaß jedenfalls, ich bin Sonntag dran



Dankedanke, den wünsch ich dir auch  Live hab ich alle 3 noch nicht gesehen, aber im Studio finde ich Motionless in White auch ganz geil, besonders das hier:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=g1XD5NfVWho[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

Bei mir ist noch die Never Say Die! Tour dazu gekommen mit ner Menge klasse Bands (Suicide Silence, Vanna, Emmure)


----------



## NexxLoL (3. Oktober 2011)

So, diesen Monat gehts noch zur Eastpak Antidote Tour! August Burns Red, A Day To Remember, The Ghost Inside und Living With Lions.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Oktober 2011)

Hätte mir ja gerne mal AC/DC live angeschaut, aber da die Stimme des Sängers (mir fällt der Name tatsächlich nich ein...) nun deutlich schwächer wird, ist es nur noch halb so viel wert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> So, diesen Monat gehts noch zur Eastpak Antidote Tour! August Burns Red, A Day To Remember, The Ghost Inside und Living With Lions.



Au ja, und heute in einer Woche ist bei mir noch Casper angesagt, 2 Tage später dann die NSD Tour  Am 20. cann EAT.


----------



## NexxLoL (8. Oktober 2011)

Dead by April im Dezember


----------



## Tschubai (22. Oktober 2011)

Rammstein, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Simply Red, Sade, Nightmare in Rotterdam.....


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (4. November 2011)

Mein Plan für die nächste Zeit :

09.11.2011 - Machine Head (Hamburg), 26.11.2011 - In Flames (Hamburg), 09.02.2012 Full Of Hate 2012 (Cannibal Corpse, Behemoth, Misery Index etc.) (Hamburg).


----------



## Gnorfal (9. November 2011)

25.11. In Flames in Oberhausen
30.11. Machine Head / Devildriver in Oberhausen


----------



## NexxLoL (9. November 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 25.11. In Flames in Oberhausen
> 30.11. Machine Head / Devildriver in Oberhausen



Oh, jemand aus der Nähe...  In Flames musste ich leider aus finanziellen Gründen von meiner Liste streichen...

28.1.: Asking Alexandria, Blessthefall und Chelsea Grin in Köln

3.2.: Alesana, We Came as Romans, Iwrestledabearonce, Glamour of the kill in Köln

25.2.: Caliban, All Shall Perish, WBTBWB, Eyes Set to Kill und Attila in Köln 

Ich freue mich ssoooooooo sehr auf AA!


----------



## Haxxler (14. November 2011)

21.11.11 Rammstein in Friedrichshafen und 6 Tage darauf Motörhead in Stuttgart. Ich bin so unverschämt glücklich...


----------



## Iokaste (17. Januar 2012)

am 5.3. Elephant Man & Bounty Killer 
am 26.3. Sizzla
und im Juni fix Metallica weiß nur noch ned ob am Nova Rock oder am Rock am Ring^^


----------



## Haxxler (3. März 2012)

24. März Steel Panther in Zürich.


----------



## Foxwood (5. Juli 2012)

Metallica, Volbeat und Five Finger Death Punch, wäre mein LineUp, wenn ich wählen dürfte :-)


----------



## sympathisant (4. Oktober 2012)

In letzter Minute Karten für den 14.12. "Broilers" in Düsseldorf plus Hotelzimmer gebucht.


----------



## Minatrix (4. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hätte mir ja gerne mal AC/DC live angeschaut, aber da die Stimme des Sängers (mir fällt der Name tatsächlich nich ein...) nun deutlich schwächer wird, ist es nur noch halb so viel wert.



Ich wollte mir damals geben mit den Hosen zusammen, hat leider nicht ganz hingehauen... Tja dafür dieses Jahr noch:

02.11. "Die Kammer" in Köln und 02.12. Rob Zombie & Marilyn Manson: Twins of Evil Tour 2012 in Bochum *freu*

Was ich mir dringend noch antun muss aber bisher nie geschafft habe ist Farin Urlaub,


----------



## Headhunter94 (7. Oktober 2012)

Architects 24.10.2012 in Köln
und bald bestell ich meine Karte für Cannibal Corpse, DevilDriver, The Black Dahlia Murder und Winds of Plague in Köln, nächstes Jahr Februar. Ich geh' da aber eigentlich nur wegen TBDM hin :> die anderen sind okay.
The Sorrow kommen glaub' ich im November auch hier hin da muss ich auch noch ne karte bestellen.


----------



## Kedoa (7. Oktober 2012)

10.11 - Callejon. 

Nachdem ich für die Clubtour keine Karten bekommen hatte musst ich mir die sofort kaufen. Mit Wassbass als Support also auch Porn from Spain 1/2. Nur auf die andere Vorgruppe - Eskimo Callboy - hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## Nivrim (7. Oktober 2012)

01.12.12 - Runrig in Karlsruhe (Europahalle) 

Die Jungs haben nächstes Jahr ihr 40stes und haben es immer noch drauf....Mainz war am 01.09.12 sehr geil....freue mich schon auf das Jubiläumsevent (scheissegal wo...wobei Schottland schon töffte wäre).


----------



## MomoTastic (17. Oktober 2012)

Vermutlich bin ich auf dem Hurricane... Rammstein UND Queens of the Stoneage <3 Leider habe ich Tenacious D verpasst.


----------



## Knallfix (20. Oktober 2012)

Am 23.10 findet in Paris die Pressekonferenz zum kommenden Depeche Mode Album und Tour statt.
Auf einem der Konzerte werde ich dann als nächstes sein 
Weil DM live ist episch


----------

